# I need pictures of your goats!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am setting up a website dedicated to the care of dairy and pet goats. I would love pictures of as many breeds as I can. If any of you guys could "donate" pictures to my website, I will link back to your website under the pictures.

I could also use pictures of disbudding, castrating, hoof trimming, and a whole lot of other things :laugh: I'll take pictures of our own goats as I can, but it's always great to see someone else's way as well.

Thanks, guys!

EDIT: I would also love to hear why you love your particular breed, so I can better my description of them on the website.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Would you accept pictures of my pet Boer doe?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Feel free to take what you need/want. I havepictures of boers, saanens, nubians, kikos and much further back is a lamancha. I also have foot trimming pictures, wrapping weak tendons on newborns, births, and a few other things. You'll want tobrowse through mobile albums as well, and some of the really old ones could be educational.
http://s446.photobucket.com/albums/qq183/itasakukkun/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Whats your email?

I will send you a BUNCH!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

@caprine crazy: of course! Is there somewhere you would like me to link to, or should I just note whose goat it is and the goat's name? (=

@TheMixedBag: Thank you so much!

@TinyHoovesRanch: Whoo hoo! If you have a website I could just pick a few off there, or you could send me your favorites at [email protected]

Thanks, guys! =D


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

You can use any on my website....but I have been having trouble uploading so all the good ones arent on there LOL. Will send you a TON soon


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

You can pull what you want off of my website. But like you I have nigies so not sure how helpful it will be.

I do have a March buckling that I got whose horns need to be burned in the front area. I've been waiting for it to cool down but not sure I can wait that long.

I'll see if I can get someone to film for me. Most don't want to be around because of the burning hair/flesh smell.

I'll probably have better luck with trimming. But I just did everyone a few weeks ago. 

HTH and thanks,


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks so much, everyone! I love seeing and showing off of the beautiful herds <3


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Let us know when you get the website up!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Website is already started! Not much on yet but here you go: http://raisingpetanddairygoats.blogspot.com/

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you need pictures of just plain goats? If so,what breed?
I don't really have any pictures of how-to's. I mostly do videos. Need any videos? I have milking goats, goats kidding, goats playing, (you probably don't need those) and goat contractions. I'll be doing a hoof trimming video soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Videos are great! So long as I could figure out how to post them ... :scratch: Are they on youtube, perchance?

And yes, pictures of just plain goats, wether mixed breed or purebreed, would be great. I'm writing an introduction to the different breeds.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

You could just post a link couldn't you?

How many pictures do you want? Kids or adults? I have Alpines kids and adults, and lamancha, pygmy, and nubian adults, plus some crosses.

P.S. The website is great!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Its great so far!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

rosti said:


> You could just post a link couldn't you?


Oh goodness. Why didn't I think of that :laugh: Yes, I could.



rosti said:


> How many pictures do you want? Kids or adults? I have Alpines kids and adults, and lamancha, pygmy, and nubian adults, plus some crosses.


 :leap: Yay! I do not have Alpine, lamancha, pygmy, or mix pictures yet -- and not many Nubians. Any "conformation" picture would be great. Kid pictures are always fun too. Just anything you'd like to send me.

Thanks, TinyHoovesRanch!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay here goes.

Alpine kid. 









Alpine kids









Alpine buck.









Alpine/Nubian doe









Alpine doe









Alpine doe









Pygmy doe









Pygmy doe









Pygmy wether









Kinder wether (Nubian/Pygmy)









Kinder doe









A terrible picture of my Lamancha doe









And some Obers.

Kidding





Or this kidding.





Contractions.





Milking.





I don't have my cross pictures on photobucket. If you want them let me know and I'll put them on.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel like a kid in a candy store. Thank you so much!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a website I can link to, or should I just say they are owned by Kailey? (=


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well here's a hands on 'loving' pic I guess...LOL I really wouldn't know what else to give that people wouldn't already have given 

Nubian/boer buckling and my daughter she was 4 at the time.



















Kiko/cross doe









Kiko/boer doe


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

You can use anything you want off my website if you want, but I also have nigerians. You can just link the pics back to my website if you want.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I can send you some good purebred Nubian pictures later. We are about to go farm shopping today!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Feel free to use anything off my site... But I also have ND's and you prob. have TONS of pics of them LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Well here's a hands on 'loving' pic I guess...LOL I really wouldn't know what else to give that people wouldn't already have given


Thank you! I actually have no Boer pictures yet :shocked: Must fix that.



J.O.Y Farm said:


> Feel free to use anything off my site... But I also have ND's and you prob. have TONS of pics of them LOL!


Thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

DDFN said:


> I can send you some good purebred Nubian pictures later. We are about to go farm shopping today!!!


Great! Oh how fun! I love farm shopping. :clap:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Is there a website I can link to, or should I just say they are owned by Kailey? (=


http://annealpines.weebly.com/



Woodhavenfarm said:


> I feel like a kid in a candy store. Thank you so much!!


 :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

You can use mine if you would like! You can pull them off the website and credit the farm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you thank you, milkmaid10! I hadn't had Oberhasli pictures yet =D


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh I see you dont have any Toggs yet! Your welcome to use any of my pics on my website and if you want more just PM me :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay for the Toggs! =D


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

No Prob :thumb: Can you credit the farm too :hi5:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

You can use any pics you want of of my site (in sig) if you don't mind linking back to it. :wink:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Great!! I will get a conformation pic of my black and white % Boer doe. I will pm you the pics soon! I don't have a website link you can just put my name and my goats name which I will put in the pm. This is going to be a great website!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You guys spoil me. This is so fun. I have credited all of the pictures I have used. If I don't have your website linked then I didn't know the address, so if you would like your website linked under the picture and it's not there already, give me your link and I'll slap it up there ASAP.

Here it is so far: http://raisingpetanddairygoats.blogspot.com/

Most of the pictures are in the "What breed is right for you?" section =D


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks awesome!! Feel free to use any pictures off my blog or website. http://annesalpinesdairygoats.blogspot.com/
http://annealpines.weebly.com/

Oh and I found a Ober kid picture if you would like it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love baby goats <3 I just might have to get myself an Oberhasli doe someday ...


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The doe I had was wonderful as far as personality and beauty goes. She had a terrible udder and was very hard to milk. She had teats I'd look for on a pygmy goat.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You are more then welcome to use any pics of my website  
It's looking awesome BTW


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Lost Prairie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

If you're still missing a kiko, the black and white buckling is one. His name is SGF Sparky. If you do decide to use him, please credit Stookey Goat Farm as well. They're friends of mine and they would most likely prefer it.

http://www.stookeygoatfarm.com/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is looking AWESOME!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TheMixedBag said:


> If you're still missing a kiko, the black and white buckling is one. His name is SGF Sparky. If you do decide to use him, please credit Stookey Goat Farm as well. They're friends of mine and they would most likely prefer it.
> 
> http://www.stookeygoatfarm.com/


Is it okay with them that I use this picture?


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Do you need any pictures of working goats? If you do you are more than welcome to take any from my website: http://www.bilesharness.com


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a couple ND/Pygmy cross does and 1 wether on my website... you are more than welcome to use them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Liz! =D


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> TheMixedBag said:
> 
> 
> > If you're still missing a kiko, the black and white buckling is one. His name is SGF Sparky. If you do decide to use him, please credit Stookey Goat Farm as well. They're friends of mine and they would most likely prefer it.
> ...


Yup. I took it when i owned him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks J.O.Y, TheMixedBag, and Bambi!

Gosh you guys are all wonderful <3


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Its looking brilliant!!!! If you want any more (you can use the Saanen ones too!) pics you can PM me :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, meluvgoats! =D

Ps. If you guys noticed that anything I've said about a particular breed is wrong, please correct me. I want to be as accurate and helpful as possible. =)


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't noticed anything off at all, it's looking great! The only thing i could suggest (which really isn't necessary) is maybe add spanish/savannah and possibly a fiber section.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Will do! I should have thought of that earlier since I want to have fiber goats some day in the future. That would be the coolest of all things. :clap:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh :thumb: Good idea :idea:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now I'll have to find some fiber goat pictures. :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Still need pictures of fullblood Kikos and Angoras. Of course I could always use more pictures of the other breeds -- the more the merrier!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have these ones. http://annesalpinesdairygoats.blogspot. ... urday.html


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is an example on how to decide if your goat is anemic or not.

First you get this photo,









Then your check your goat's eyelid.









A closer look.









This boy is between borderline and dangerous after being in the dangerous zone and being dewormed. I dewormed him again the day the photos were taken.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

And hoof trimming.

Before









You cut of the excess hoof wall...
















On the inside too.








Then you get the side of the heel...








And the heel...








Then get the toe...








And last of all get the cleats.








The finished hoof looks like that. 









The pictures aren't the best quality. Sorry.

And I have a few of some more goats. 
Nubian/Alpine doe








Nubian/Alpine wether. Notice he has one erect ear and one airplane ear.








And a Nubian doe. 









And by the way, I like Alpines because they are very beautiful, friendly, adaptable, and they give lots of milk. 
I don't like Nubians at all. The nubian is my brother's and he won't sell her.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, rosti! :clap: I'll be using those.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just letting you guys know I changed the name of the website so it has a new adress: http://theartofgoatcare.blogspot.com/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good. :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! It's a constant work in progress. :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

All right, things are really looking nice so far! I still have some breeds I could use more pictures of. The way I have it set up I have nine pictures under each goat description -- three for the does, three for the bucks, three for the kids. I will list your name or herd name above the picture and link to your website if you give me permission to use your picture: http://theartofgoatcare.weebly.com/goat-breeds.html

~Lamancha~
Doe pictures: Done!
Buck pictures: Need two more.
Kid pictures: Need three more.

~Nubian~
Doe pictures: Done, but would like more variety.
Buck pictures: Need three more.
Kid pictures: Need three more.

~Saanen~
Doe pictures: Done, but would like more variety.
Buck pictures: Need two more.
Kid pictures: Need three more.

~Boer~
Doe pictures: Need one more.
Buck pictures: Need three more.
Kid pictures: Need three more.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Your site is looking great!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, milkmaid!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The site is great! But you aren't doing Kinders or mixed breeds anymore?
I have this nubian picture if you want it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes I am! But as I changed the website server, I don't have those breeds up yet. I'm still working on getting all the breeds up ... as I get to them, I'll be posting on here for more pictures! :thumb:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

My friend Jeremy trimming Taylor's hooves


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, LDR! Is there a website you have that I can link to, or should I just use your farm name?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I wanna send some of my girls too !!
I dont have a website unfortunately , but maybe I can set up a photobucket and you 
can pick photos off that ?
If not , i can always send you some 
I cant wait to see it !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh I wanna send some of my girls too !!
> I dont have a website unfortunately , but maybe I can set up a photobucket and you
> can pick photos off that ?
> If not , i can always send you some
> I cant wait to see it !!


I would LOVE that! Just specify what breed or mix of breeds they are. :thumb:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Your site looks great! 

If you need pics of the disbudding process, feel free to use any of the pics off of my site.

http://zanzabeeznigerians.weebly.com/disbudding.html

Tracy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, you seriously need some pics that show the true size of full grown Saanen buck. I'll see if huby will help me take one this weekend. The ones you have are tiny.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

*My nubian buckling Pedro!*

He is 6 months old


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Cant get to the blog on the address you gave Woodhaven! http://raisingpetanddairygoats.blogspot.com/ it says this doesnt exist :[


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

mnblonde said:


> Cant get to the blog on the address you gave Woodhaven! http://raisingpetanddairygoats.blogspot.com/ it says this doesnt exist :[


It is now changed to http://theartofgoatcare.weebly.com/goat-breeds.html

These kids are Nubian/Alpine.










NOA


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, guys! Yes, I changed the blog adress to a website adress because it's easier to navigate and more professional looking. :thumb: At the moment the site isn't even NEARLY done. I have a ton more breeds to add along with disbudding, castration, breeding, etc etc etc info :laugh: I'm enjoying it.

http://theartofgoatcare.weebly.com/ The pictures are under the "goat breeds" tab. If any of you see anything that needs to be corrected on the site, let me know in a message!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have a website yet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

This is such a great group of people! If I may, winter or spring (haha probably winter spring is busy) I will be doing the same of building my website. As mentioned, would I also be able to link photos with proper credit given, of course?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think it's a great thing. The reason I started was that other websites who had done that were lifesavers -- and I loved hearing about what worked for them and why. I also want to be able to have it up for people who are interested in buying from us, as a learning resource (because I'm not going to remember or have the time to tell all that to them! :laugh: )


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Savanna doe w/ 3 week old boer cross buckling









Savanna doe









Boer savanna cross buck kid









Boer wether









Boer doe 3 months old









Same doe, 7 months old









My buck, ICEMAN, a full blood.









Prize winning paint show doe.









All the goats here are boer, except for the one savanna


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow guys this is so fantastic! HAB, I LOVE your new buck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're doing Alpine/Nubian you can use Barbara Gene the devil goat.








She was a yearling in this pic.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Boer pictures are complete! :dance: I'm having fun with all of these lovely goats -- I love seeing everyone's herds!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I see you have Nigie pics but if you want more feel free to use what ever off my site  It's looking great!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, JOY farm! :hug: You have such a marvelous herd.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Wow guys this is so fantastic! HAB, I LOVE your new buck!


Thanks! We love him too!! Here are some pics I took today


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is Mayble and my daughter Morgan. Mayble is ND . I have fallen for this breed for there size, being very social and very good snugglers, lol


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kathy81 said:


> This is Mayble and my daughter Morgan. Mayble is ND . I have fallen for this breed for there size, being very social and very good snugglers, lol


Oh and here is Sammy my ND buckling:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG !!! Your daughter is so precious !!! And so are your goaties 
Love , love , love the picture of Morgan and Mayble , lol. Just adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Thank you, JOY farm! :hug: You have such a marvelous herd.


Thank you WHF!


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> OMG !!! Your daughter is so precious !!! And so are your goaties
> Love , love , love the picture of Morgan and Mayble , lol. Just adorable


 Thank you so much ! She has been such a big help with all her new friends. Mayble is always talking when Morgan walks out of her sight, I find it pretty funny. They all have such cute personalities


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Feel free to use any on my website!
http://twistedvinesfarm.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i have some kidding pics and myotonics, nubians, nigerian, i think a couple pygmy, mineral / hay feeder --- all kinds of stuff if you want it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

kelebek said:


> i have some kidding pics and myotonics, nubians, nigerian, i think a couple pygmy, mineral / hay feeder --- all kinds of stuff if you want it


I would love Myotonic pictures! I have none. Kidding pictures would be great as well.

I can't thank you guys enough! Thanks to you too, Cass


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can i have your email and I will send you some


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sure thing! I'll send a message.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I really want to send in some pictures , but with everything else , I just cant .
If I can post them to the thread I will , not sure if I should overload it with my pictures, lolol
I can get VERY carried away ( no pun intended ) with pictures of my babies


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I really want to send in some pictures , but with everything else , I just cant .
> If I can post them to the thread I will , not sure if I should overload it with my pictures, lolol
> I can get VERY carried away ( no pun intended ) with pictures of my babies


Overload all you want! I am a goat crazy lady and NEVER get tired of more pictures!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have "posty" and contraction pictures if you would like them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have quite a few hours pre kidding pics... I also have a kidding thread from last year that has pics from 8 weeks bred to birth of our two does feel free to use them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I just pulled the thread up and the pics were gone...  I still have them in my PC so if you want them I can post them here later so I won't have to worry about loosing power, or I can email them to you


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Anything and everything is great. I'll find a use for it :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I am moving pictures in my photobucket so it might break the links to any pictures you have of mine. Let me know if it does, and I repost them. I'll also post a few more pictures in a bit.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a very posty doe and contractions.









Before contraction









During









Also here is the album. http://s1164.photobucket.com/albums/q564/rosti2/Goats/
I don't know if you can get into it-I have had problems before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Will work on getting them up tomorrow if I have power


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking for cashmere or angora goat pictures! Any takers?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have Pygmy pics on website, www.elwoodranch.com , you can use what you like. Let me know when your site is done and I'll link back to it too.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Feel free to use my website or facebook farm page. www.rowdykidz.webs.com http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Taras-Rowdy-Kids/178205238886193


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

Is she nigerian dwarf?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

For those of you who haven't seen, this is my website now: http://theartofgoatcare.weebly.com/

It will probably be an eternal work in progress :laugh: If there is anything you believe can be improved/corrected feel free to let me know.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

weebly is a great free web site !!! I love mine and its easy to manage and update..here's my web site if you want to peek : ) ...happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com I used to use Live.com but they cancelled every ones free web pages..Oh I freaked..I wasn't prepared and thought I lost several years of updates and so forth..thank God they gave me a link to grab what I could...I had 72 hours lol..so weebly became our new website home and it is wonderful..I look forward to visiting yours..I love visiting others webs sites and see their goats and what they do...: ) I learn so much....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I enjoy weebly very much. Webs is good too. I have a weebly site for my goat breeding website, and the goat care website.

Would you mind if I was to use some of your pictures, and credit your farm under or above the pictures? You have some great ones!


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is most of my herd, lol


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is my show boer goats and other boers.


----------

